# Is this a 1940's Delta Table Saw?



## REH (Sep 19, 2012)

A seller just sent me this photo of what he says is "a very old very heavy Delta Table Saw from the 1940's, but with no model number on it. Is he right? Anyone know what this saw is?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I agreewitht he seller. This is a very old table saw. Lots of rust too. I couldn't begin to guess the year but if he could find a serial number it would be a start. Without that I think you are guessing. got to have something.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's a TCS 203 by Delta/Rockwell. Those are accurate saws.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Might be an antique. Might be nice to have around and.restore to have some old history.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like the same saw with extension and different stand. It's on CL near us for $125.


----------



## REH (Sep 19, 2012)

It would be fun to restore. But I just do not have the space to store it until I had the time to do the restore. Surely the original had a belt guard?

Knotscott,
The one near you looks to be in MUCH better condition and with mitre gage and extension - and is $75 cheaper asking price! In what area do you live?

Ed


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Probably all it needs is rust removal, paint and bearings. Since the fence and hand screws are all there $75 is a fair price for a cast saw like that (if the trunnion isn't cracked). Original motor and riveted stand sweeten the pot. Or you could spend twice as much for a plastic Ryobi with universal motor and lousy fence.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Rochester, NY

It's too bad they didn't use the umbrella sitting in the back ground to cover it…might have prevent some of that rust!


----------



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

that old delta would clean up beautifully

some of my old beavers came home looking far worse


----------



## 905maxp (Mar 15, 2013)

I have acquired 2 saws a Beaver 3200 & 2200 they both are working , I posted them on kijiji Hamilton Ontario my wife wants them gone , any thoughts of who to contact regarding selling them before they end up in the scrap yard it would be a shame . ?? Photos in my ad just search in tools / power trools / Hamilton on kijiji


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Let me get this straight, the seller is asking $200 for a saw that he obviously never gave a crap about ? Thats rediculous.


----------



## tuffruss (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a delta alright but closer to 1920's. Are you aware that the table tilts instead of the blade. It tilts like a shopsmith. Also to set the blade height the table moves up and down like the SS. Nice saw But the Half moon trunions are potmetal and break very easily they're way too weak for such a large heavy table. It will work great with a dustcollector just hook the hose up to that square hole in back. Even without a dust collector almost all the sawdust goes out that port. So if the the half moon trunions are NOT broken go for it. It's a great saw with a table the same size as the unisaw. Use an angle grinder with a wire brush and clean of the rust then use 100 grit on a random orbit sander and it will clean up like new then give it a coat of Johnsons paste wax. Good luck Russ.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

That wood probably made a neat little saw but I do have to say it looks top heavy.


----------



## WannaBBetter (Sep 23, 2010)

http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx

This site has photos of old machines

905MAXP they also have a buy/sell section


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

Current CL listing; Wilmington, NC

http://wilmington.craigslist.org/tls/3667401611.html


----------

